

Infographic charting every introduction leading to AppMakr's $1MM funding round - acgourley
http://www.danielodio.com/2011/04/16/daniels-rule-of-10-angel-intros-1mm-raise-infographic/

======
rmorrison
This is awesome! I'd love to learn more about each of the datapoints involved.
Here are just a few ideas of other dimensions that it'd be interesting to see:

* Type of investor/institution/etc

* How many investments each point makes per year, and the average size.

* How many communications were required for each investor. How many meetings? How many emails?

* Whether or not each subsequent investor knew about some or all of the previous ones.

There are a ton others questions. I'd love to see this for more rounds too!

